# Snowy Owl on the Great Miami River



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Snowy Owl on a gravel bar below the Stewart st bridge 12-7-17


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Thats incredible. Great Pics, thanks for sharing.

And you might want to send the pics to [email protected] they'd probably be very interested in publishing them.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Neat . Seems early for them to be down. But apparently not .


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

There was a clip on 19 News out of Cleveland last night. Apparently there were tons of lemmings last year thus owl "production" was way up. Now that the adults are claiming their territories there isn't enough room for all the owls, thus they are seeking new. That equates to higher than normal going south. We had one hanging around our football stadium a few weeks ago in Sandusky, Oh. The picture is from our Press Box just a few rows away.














Carpn said:


> Neat . Seems early for them to be down. But apparently not .


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

That's awesome . They are really cool. My only experience with one was on a duck hunt about 4 years ago . We were hunting a marshy area and had fired into a group of mallards killing several . 
As often happens when shot we'd stirred up several ducks in the area so we got back into the blinds hoping to kill more . After a short period the skies cleared so I decided to jump out of my layout blind and pick up a mallard that had fallen about 10 yds to the side of my blind. As I sat up to jump out of my blind my head turned and I locked eyes with a snowy owl that had discovered the freshly killed duck and was sitting on top of it . 
It sat for a couple seconds, then tried to pick up the duck and fly off . It was unable too so it sat a second longer then flew off low over the grass . Really cool experience and I wish I would of known it was there so I could of watched it dismantle that mallard at such a close distance .


----------



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome pics. Owls are amazing creatures. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Very cool pictures thanks for sharing. Last week I had watched 4 nice size river otters playing in a creek that runs through our property, unfortunately the cell phone pix didn't turn out well


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

very cool!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I seen one today sitting off Wendy park awsome looking bird


----------



## VJhooked (Mar 15, 2017)

bank runner said:


> Snowy Owl on a gravel bar below the Stewart st bridge 12-7-17
> View attachment 250596
> View attachment 250597
> View attachment 250598


Great Pic..,Thanks for sharing


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't believe this app is still broke. Gezzzz! No pix EVER again it seems.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Can't believe this app is still broke. Gezzzz! No pix EVER again it seems.


You got a android?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

There were 2 of them today at Edgewater state park


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

That's awesome! Great pictures!


----------



## danb58 (Jan 17, 2018)

fishdealer04 said:


> That's awesome! Great pictures!





bank runner said:


> Snowy Owl on a gravel bar below the Stewart st bridge 12-7-17
> View attachment 250596
> View attachment 250597
> View attachment 250598


----------



## danb58 (Jan 17, 2018)

Just saw this great pics. been seeing more bald eagles but I've never see a snowy owl yet


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

I've been seeing a lot of short eared owls hunting the fields around the house for several weeks. At first thought snowy owls, but after doing a little checking they were the short eared. They cruise the fields like a hawk while hunting. Still haven't been able to get a decent pic though. Owls are amazing!!!


----------

